# Ogunquit Maine



## pkyorkbeach (May 16, 2011)

Going to The Falls in Ogunquit Maine in a few weeks.  Have not been to this times share yet-first time and VERY excited  Need restaurant recommendations for Ogunquit.  Also plan to visit York Beach, Keenbunk, Old Orchard, Perkins Cove.  DH does not like plays or golf.  Anything else to do in the area?  We may hit the outlet shops in York not sure.

A nice breakfast place that is reasonably priced would be great. Otherwise I will make eggs in the TS.
A Bakery.
Lunch ideas-besides me making grilled cheese in the TS.
Dinner-Steak, perhaps a lobster and steamers.
Wineries nearby?

Thank you for any and all help....Love Maine and very excited to visit again.


----------



## theo (May 16, 2011)

*A native Yankee's $0.02 worth...*



pkyorkbeach said:


> Need restaurant recommendations for Ogunquit.....Anything else to do in the area?



My favorite restaurant in Ogunquit, hands down, is _*Five-O*_ on Shore Road. It's not cheap, but neither is it outrageously expensive. Excellent food, great service and nice overall atmosphere. It is owned by a very nice Italian gentleman who, I believe, is also a local Selectman. This is not to suggest that it is an "Italian restaurant" however; the menu is much more diverse than that.

There is one (seasonal only) nice place for breakfast in Ogunquit, on Shore Road, right near the Police / Fire station. The name escapes me right now (maybe Mayflower Cafe?) and it may not be open yet for "the season" anyhow. 

While in Ogunquit, do not neglect to walk The Marginal Way, which is a paved pathway right along the shoreline, about 1.5 miles in total length. The earlier in the morning you walk, the less "company" you'll have. 

In relatively nearby Wells (north of Ogunquit), if you like to hike, the walking trails of the Laudhaum Farm property are very nice ---and you could thereby work up your appetite for lunch at the famed Maine Diner (also in Wells, also on the northbound side of U.S. 1).   

Borealis Bakery (also on the northbound side of U.S. 1) is also in Wells has a fair number of intriguing goodies (no seating, no breakfast served there).

I'm not much of a "shopper", but I never fail to visit a Reny's when I go by one (a small Maine "department store" with good deals, several locations, one of which is in Wells (...again, on the northbound side of U.S. 1)

In Wells, there is a very popular breakfast place called Congdon's, on the south side of U.S. 1, right in front of a timeshare facility called The Nautical Mile. I've never had breakfast there --- but I might be among the very few who can say that; it's very popular.    

You probably know that in Kennebunkport, former President George Bush (the elder George) and Mrs. Bush have a beatutiful coastal home at Walker's Point. You won't get near the place (Secret Service personnel will see to that), but if you're taking a coastal drive around there it's still a beautiful property to see (from a polite distance away).  

Hope some of this helps. Enjoy.


----------



## MommaBear (May 16, 2011)

GREAT place for breakfast (well, any meal really) is the Maine Diner on rt one in Wells. The Ogunquit Playhouse has great musical theater. I second the Marginal Way walk along the water as well as a trip to Reny's.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 17, 2011)

all sounds good, thank you for the wonderful suggestions...

Going Memorial week May 27 to June 3. So most places should be open and ready for us visitors.

Thank you


----------



## ADFallsatOgunquit (May 18, 2011)

*Things to do in Ogunquit*

Here are some things to do while visiting Ogunquit



•Walk Ogunquit’s beautiful 3 mile white sand beach.

•Walk the Cliffs  - The Marginal Way Foot Path is a paved path along a rocky elevation where the land meets the sea.  It’s about one mile long, with benches along the way for sitting.  Bring your camera.

•Visit Stonewall Kitchen Company Store in York (8 miles south)  Great shopping for their famous jams, salsas, ice cram toppings and kitchenware.  AND, it has a terrific café for lunch and prepared food for take-out!

•Dine at many superior local restaurants.  Our Front Desk staff is knowledgeable about the very best! 

•Perkin’s Cove is one of the most picturesque coves in 	all of Maine.  Here you can enjoy the sights, take a charter fishing trip or just kick back for cocktails- visit MC Perkin’s Cove for a spectacular view!

•Antiquing in Southern Maine is a must for finding rare treasures and exciting decorative furniture and accessories.

•Lighthouse enthusiasts will want to check out 	Lighthouse Deport on Route 1, publishers of Lighthouse Digest magazine and home of Lighthouse Depot, a color catalog containing thousands of lighthouse and related products, including clothing, furnishing, jewelry, books and videos.  Also visit the Nubble Lighthouse in York.

•Rachel Carson Wildlife Refuge, a coastal marsh area, provides habitat for a wide variety of birds, mammals, and plants, features more than 250 species of birds can be observed on or from the refuge during the year.  One-mile long wheelchair accessible nature.  Literature, maps and other information can be obtained at the refuge office, located on Route 9, on the way to Kennebunkport.  Trail hours are Sunrise to sunset, all year.  Office house:  Monday-Friday 8 am to 4:30 p.m.  646-9226

•Take a 15 mile side trip to Kennebunkport.  Kennebunkport is now 352 years old.  During the last century it became a popular resort area, and even more so in recent years as many sightseers come to view the summer home of former U. S. Present George H. W. Bush, also visited by his son, President George W. Bush and his family.  The town includes Cape Porpoise, the original settlement, and Goose Rocks Beach.  Beautiful 18th and 19th century houses line Ocean Avenue.  Goat Island Lighthouse, just out on the water from the Cape Porpoise Pier, now owned and protected by the Kennebunkport Conservation Trust is a favorite viewing spot!

•Visit the Kittery Discount Shopping Outlets, 15 miles south of Ogunquit.  Several outlet shops including Old Navy, Jones of NY, Geoffrey Bean and Lindt Chocolates.

•Flo’s Hot Dog Stand.  A must for her famous steamed dog with her special sauce.  Always packed!

•Harbor Candies!  A great place for that candy that grandma used to make or for wonderful guests!  A must to visit!


----------



## shagnut (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for so many suggestions. I'm very interested in visiting Maine and sounds like you have enough to keep me busy.  

Maybe someone can make this a sticky?  shaggy


----------



## mrmarty91 (May 19, 2011)

I know it's a little further away(about 45 minutes), but we often head to Freeport for the outlets and more importantly LLBean.  LLBean has several daily excursions that are very reasonable, I believe less than $25.  Things like kayaking, fly fishing and archery.  They supply everything.  

We've done the kayaking.  For $20 they bring you to the bay, give you paddles, life vest, water shoes, hats and even sun tan lotion.  Then you go out on the bay with a guide for about an hour.  Definately worth it.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas. The hotdogs sound GREAT.  Very excited about staying in Ogunquit at THE FALLS.


Thank you

Pam


----------



## cali girl (May 20, 2011)

Have a wonderful time!  We went to Ogunquit for three weeks a few years ago and stayed at the Hillside Resort in Perkins Cove.   I was born and raised in Portsmouth and my husband is from Kittery, so it made it nice to be able to visit friends and family. Be sure to go to Portsmouth.  Lots of neat things to see and do there.


----------



## Lindalu (May 20, 2011)

Try Mike's Clam Shack on Post Road in Wells. We ate there several times during our vacation. The portions were large and they have a something for everyone, as my husband doesn't care to eat seafood.


----------



## MarkO7111 (May 21, 2011)

Lindalu said:


> Try Mike's Clam Shack on Post Road in Wells. We ate there several times during our vacation. The portions were large and they have a something for everyone, as my husband doesn't care to eat seafood.



Last year when I was at Mikes George Bush Sr. came in for a hot dog. Turns out I was sitting in his usual booth. He sat next to us instead.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 29, 2011)

Hello
Right now we are at InnSeasons at The Falls in Ogunquit....First time owners vacationing here.  Love IT....The front office staff is VERY helpful and nice.  They are a weath of information.  Keith can recommend where to eat and visit.  The unit was spotless upon entering.  Everything works fine.  Did not like the look of the bedspread-seems clean but has two stains I took it off the bed.  This is the perfect place for us.

Ate at Mikes Clam Shack-had the best fried clams ever.  Ate at an Irish pub last night-also good.  For breakfast we went to Abacas.  


Thanks for all the info......


----------



## Nancy (May 30, 2011)

I sent you a PM.

Nancy


----------



## pkyorkbeach (May 31, 2011)

got it and i sent you one


----------

